# Pine Tar for a finish



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Since I work at a place that services skis, I was wondering if anyone has tried Pine Tar as a finish for a natural fork?? The process for old wooden skis is to brush the tar on the ski and run a propane torch over it to heat up the tar to make it thinner and to open up the grain to absorb the tar better.

It would most certainly have an interesting smell. : )


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It works well for gun stocks . I think it will be great on a natural . Go for it . Post the results .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well it should be fine for a natural tree fork..I have used Pine Tar before on a few projects.. protects the wood very well..

love the smell of the pine....Go for it..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I put 2 coats on my Oak fork and hit it with a heat gun, wiping it down between coats and it came out very uniform in color. Much nicer than stain, in my opinion. It has a great feel, now should I apply a paste wax???

I had a Pine board just to practice on and after the Pine tar I put on a layer of ski kick wax and buffed it and it came out very nice..... I may just try MinWax finish paste wax instead. Does all "wax" have the same effects?

Anyways, I'll post a pic before and after the finish wax.....hopefully for OM's sake it doesn't mask the pine smell! : )


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would use 100% pure Bee's wax rubbed in....just my opinion...PS you can use Snow Seal that has bee's wax in it..

OM


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I sold crates of Sno Seal and completely forgot about the silicone/bee's wax ingredients for slingshots. I don't think it would "dry" however...but worth a try....thanks OM for the clue!!

Show some pics of pine tar finished SSs please. I guess a strong point is after you heat and spread it, and it cools, it's instantly ready to shoot, right? No waiting for linseed or BLO to polymerize. Am I on track here?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There is a NY Yankees joke in here somewhere ...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> It works well for gun stocks . I think it will be great on a natural . Go for it . Post the results .


Yes. I would like to see. I'm always ready to learn something.... especially about free materials. :king:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Chuck, you are right!! It is a very nice finish and feels vey nice. Other than aesthetics, there is no reason for the finish wax. It darkened the Oak just right.

I used the Swix brand of Pine Tar, we get it in small cans for servicing skis. It's the consistency of syrup. I've also seen larger cans, a different brand, for horse hooves and it is very thick, almost like a paste.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

then waxing the shooter is to help keep any mositure out of the wood..altho the pine tar should be just fine....I have used pine tar forwooden ski's as well

as for horse hoove's....(ex Farrier) of 20yrs..Plus on many wood projects....IMO I would rub in the snow seal & hand buff it..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my thoughts... I already know how to tap a pine tree for sap, which we used to use for candles to play cards by at night in our tents when I was stationed in N.C. back in the day. But this wouldn't be the same as "pine tar". ... If I am correct, what is needed is to cut some pine, cut it up into small chunks, and cook it in a closed container with a hole near the bottom until the "pine tar" runs out the hole into a suitable storage vessel (prolly a tin can). I think you use it hot when you rub it into the wood. I can't think of a better protective against weather....

I don't know if I have this right. If anyone knows better, please let me know before I waste a bunch of time and energy this winter (God-willing).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here's my thoughts... I already know how to tap a pine tree for sap, which we used to use for candles to play cards by at night in our tents when I was stationed in N.C. back in the day. But this wouldn't be the same as "pine tar". ... If I am correct, what is needed is to cut some pine, cut it up into small chunks, and cook it in a closed container with a hole near the bottom until the "pine tar" runs out the hole into a suitable storage vessel (prolly a tin can). I think you use it hot when you rub it into the wood. I can't think of a better protective against weather....
> 
> I don't know if I have this right. If anyone knows better, please let me know before I waste a bunch of time and energy this winter (God-willing).


How about just buying some ?http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=173


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my thoughts... I already know how to tap a pine tree for sap, which we used to use for candles to play cards by at night in our tents when I was stationed in N.C. back in the day. But this wouldn't be the same as "pine tar". ... If I am correct, what is needed is to cut some pine, cut it up into small chunks, and cook it in a closed container with a hole near the bottom until the "pine tar" runs out the hole into a suitable storage vessel (prolly a tin can). I think you use it hot when you rub it into the wood. I can't think of a better protective against weather....
> ...


Well, I thought of that. But what else has an old retired fart got to do with his time? I need an excuse to go outside in the cold, otherwise I'll just sit and read and when the snow comes I'll be so out-of-shape I'll be at risk of a heart attack trying to make my way to the newspaper at the head of the driveway.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry for the delay on pics, my camera's not cooperating.....


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

For what I've read you have the process about right there Dayhiker but be careful there is some risk of flash over or gas explosion if you use the wrong kind of container or open it at the wrong time.

I'd invest some YouTube and google time before attempting to cook your own pine tar.

Also, I'm thinking a mix of 1/4 pine tar 1/4 turpentine or low odor white spirits 1/4 blo and 1/4 beeswax might give very nice results... Maybe leave out the turp and play around with the mix percentages a bit... I dunno, lots of possibilities here.

To bad I'm in the middle of suburbia so I can't cook pine tar in the back yard. Let us know what you make of it please, DH.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> For what I've read you have the process about right there Dayhiker but be careful there is some risk of flash over or gas explosion if you use the wrong kind of container or open it at the wrong time.
> 
> I'd invest some YouTube and google time before attempting to cook your own pine tar.
> 
> ...


Use just 100% Bee's wax with the pine tar....all you need...for protection~~OM


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The shooter on the left is the one finished in Pine Tar. It's not quite a "glossy" as the other which was finished in BLO and Finish Pate Wax but it's darn close. It has a great feel to it and smells very unique. I'm definitely going to be using it more.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice nattys!


----------

